

The Painting Fool - ryanmolden
http://www.thepaintingfool.com/about/index.html

======
ryanmolden
There was an interesting article in the latest New Scientist about this that
caught my eye. The artwork shown in the article is better than what is on the
page I linked, but alas the article is behind a pay-wall it appears :(

You can see some of the work here

<http://newscientist.com/gallery/painting-fool>

This picture struck me as rather intriguing:

[http://newscientist.com/data/galleries/painting-
fool/005330e...](http://newscientist.com/data/galleries/painting-
fool/005330ef212.jpg)

